# Christina Aguilera – Geheimnis ihrer glücklichen Ehe



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Christina Aguilera – Geheimnis ihrer glücklichen Ehe*​ 


Christina Aguilera gehört offenbar zu den Hollywoodstars, die nicht Gefahr laufen, dass ihre Liebe am Ruhm zerbricht. Sie und ihr Ehemann Jordan Bratman sind mittlerweile seit fünf Jahren glücklich verheiratet, was für Hollywoodverhältnisse schon erwähnenswert ist. Die Sängerin verriet nun das Geheimnis ihres Glücks: Sie hinterlässt ihrem Mann täglich Liebesbotschaften im Haus, damit er weiß, wie viel ihr an ihm liegt, auch wenn nicht immer eitel Sonnenschein herrscht . Christina: „Ich schreibe mit dem Lippenstift auf den Badspiegel oder in die Dusche. Er entdeckt es dann, wenn er aufsteht. Kleine Nachrichten, kleine Karten, kleine ‚Ich liebe Dichs’ hier und da erhalten eine Beziehung am Leben und machen Spaß.“ 
Außerdem sei es Christinas Meinung nach wichtig, dem anderen seine Freiräume zu lassen. „Jeder hat seine Ecken und Kanten und wir alle entwickeln und verändern uns. Es ist wichtig, dem anderen Raum zum Wachsen zu geben und sich so zu akzeptieren, wie man ist. Man muss sich auch mal Zeit für sich selbst nehmen.“


*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

ich dachte das Geheimnis wäre seit neuestem Pizza und Bier  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Ich kenne nur das Geheimnis meiner glücklichen Ehe: jeder hat seine Freiräume, Sex gibts NICHT NUR am Wochenende


----------



## Katzun (22 Sep. 2010)

meine hoffnung stirbt trotzdem nicht


----------



## Xtinalover (23 Sep. 2010)

die frau ist auch von ihrem verhalten her ein traum für jeden mann.


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Sep. 2010)

die permanenten Nachrichten können auch ziemlich nerven


----------

